

SCO files appeal brief against Novell in the case that refuses to die - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100910024711876

======
Tyrannosaurs
The case has died. SCO just haven't accepted it yet.

------
michael_dorfman
Grellas: any guess as to when this mess will finally end?

~~~
some1else
When will they run out of money?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
They are already in bankruptcy, so merely running out of money isn't going to
stop them.

As I understand, the lawyers working for SCO own a major chunk of SCO stock,
and stand to gain a _ton_ of money if they win. OTOH, they don't gain anything
if the company is liquidated, which is why they are quite keen on continuing
to sue, even if this uses money that could have gone to paying (other)
creditors. No, this isn't particularly nice.

~~~
hga
I don't know about the stock ownership theory, and by now they surely know
they aren't going to win. The law firm's problem is that they signed a
contract with SCO some time ago requiring them to do this sort of appeal out
of pocket if SCO asks them to.

